# lathe brands



## spin613

<center></center> I see that many of you have PSI or Jet lathes. i was told that Rikon was a better choice when i bought mine. what type do you have?[?]


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Harbor Freight 34706


----------



## palmermethod

Grizzly cast iron midi


----------



## freedomhouse

Is it wrong to vote if I am waiting on delivery of a Jet 1642??? 

it should be in the shop with in the next week or so.... 

My currnet is a knock off M-Power from rockler....wore the poor thing slap dab out..... It wobbles so bad I bet you I will have trouble turning on a stable, subsatatial machine.....

But I'll get over it........


----------



## igran7

Jet Variable speed Mini.  I like it so much I bought another one.


----------



## jcollazo

A 1014 and a 1014vsi for me


----------



## Rifleman1776

Grizzly


----------



## alamocdc

Delta and Powermatic


----------



## Monty

Jet 1236. Got it from Amazon several years back for about $300.


----------



## mrcook4570

Jets and a Oneway.


----------



## ed4copies

2 jets, a Delta, and a black one.


----------



## Draken

PSI TurnCrafter Pro, and a new Grizzly G0624 (thanks IAP!).


----------



## YoYoSpin

Click on this link for a head-to-head comparison matrix, showing specs on all lathes currently available on the market...from the AAW: http://www.woodturner.org/resources/LatheSpecs.pdf


----------



## Rojo22

One of the upper end wood stores here in Atlanta uses RIKON lathes in a class environment, and they have been used quite a bit.  The one thing that I notice when I go in and look at those used lathes is that when turning with them, they make a ton of noise with plastic, and metal parts vibrating and flapping around.  Now I know classroom lathes are not treated with the same loving care as someone who uses it at home, but I always wondered about the quality of the RIKON.


----------



## jjudge

old Rockwell (Delta) 46-111


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> 
> One of the upper end wood stores here in Atlanta uses RIKON lathes in a class environment, and they have been used quite a bit.  The one thing that I notice when I go in and look at those used lathes is that when turning with them, they make a ton of noise with plastic, and metal parts vibrating and flapping around.  Now I know classroom lathes are not treated with the same loving care as someone who uses it at home, but I always wondered about the quality of the RIKON.



For reference, I BOUGHT my VS Jet from a Woodcraft.  It had been used in a classroom for over a year.  It's a rock, nothing loose, no vibration - loves the outdoors - mounted on a big tool chest, it makes every show!!!


----------



## wdcav1952

A CarbaTec 4 VS and a Jet 1236 for me.


----------



## DFM

Delta midi


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Same for me...





> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> 
> A 1014 and a 1014vsi for me


----------



## Tom McMillan

I use a mini Shop Fox.


----------



## England14

I voted Jet because that is what I do most if not all my pens on, but I have a couple Deltas and a South Bend and another small one that I don't remember the name of.


----------



## fernhills

I use Fisch Midi..,  Carl


----------



## stevers

Jet 1014VS and love it.


----------



## GBusardo

Delta Midi,  so far so good, no complaints..


----------



## Dalecamino

TCLPROVS EXT.


----------



## jwoodwright

Jet mini (older one) and a Jet mini vs.  Plus the ShopSmith and a Orca...


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> 
> Click on this link for a head-to-head comparison matrix, showing specs on all lathes currently available on the market...from the AAW: http://www.woodturner.org/resources/LatheSpecs.pdf



Interesting. But, not quite up to date. The Grizzly G0632 is not on the list.


----------



## Brewmeister35

Rikon and I love it.


----------



## Dario

I am surprised Delta is not one of the choices.  I thought it is one of the front runners among the mini/midi lathes.

What amazes me is that numerous surveys been done and others (not just in this forum) go buying other (unknown) brands and come crying back later that it is not good.

IF the reason is financial, I can relate and understand but the saying "you get what you pay for" is usually true especially on lathes.  There are time tested brands/models, if you cannot afford them, I am betting you cannot afford to gamble with the new, untested ones either. 

And yes, the cheaper ones (most of the time), end up a costlier route/choice in the long run.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ligget

I have a Nova DVR xp and a Jet 1014 manual version, they don`t sell the 1014 VS in the UK![V]


----------



## Rudy Vey

Oneway 1224 and Nova Mercury.


----------



## toolcrazy

I have a Jet VS Midi. I'm hoping one of these day to get a full size lathe.


----------



## palmermethod

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 2 jets, a Delta, and a black one.



Ed... Will you take $1,000 for the black one?


----------



## W3DRM

Am I the only Shopsmith turner here? Surely there must be others...


----------



## galoot_loves_tools

> _Originally posted by drmcroberts_
> 
> Am I the only Shopsmith turner here? Surely there must be others...



Me. 1947 10E. First year of production, as far as I can tell.


----------



## CrazyBear

Scheppach DMS 900 ( which doesnt appear on Yoyospin's list either)


----------



## MichaelS

My first Midi was a Grizzly,vsi it lasted for all of one pen then died while I was sanding. Sent it back for a refund and now have a Jet. Happy pen turning for 5 yrs!!!


----------



## hilltopper46

Delta Midi, Smithy SuperShop and an antique Wards PowerKraft


----------



## scroller99

I have a Nova DVR3000 and a Delta Midi that I pen turn with. Howard


----------



## ChrisCurtis

I have the M-Power midi lathe from Rockler. I guess it's made by Jet to specifications provided by Rockler. I'll probably get a VS Jet next.


----------



## loglugger

Harbor Freight 34706
Bob


----------



## Kaspar

> _Originally posted by palmermethod_
> 
> Grizzly cast iron midi



Same here.  This one , perhaps? 







It is dirt cheap, and I had to replace it once.  It is not a great lathe.  In fact, it borders on junk, but I have learned to work quickly around its shortcomings.  It has one huge advantage, especially when doing CA finishes.  It is true variable speed (no pulleys, no switching anything) from 300 - 4750 RPMs.   Every pen I've done was done on this lathe.  I will get a better one soon ...






... but I will always use "Ursa Minor" for CA finishes.


----------



## el_d

I got 2 Rockler Lathes that were both gifts. Not too bad for the price and space I have.


----------



## Shortcut1224

Oneway 1224
The only problem is when a turning does not look so good I can't blame it on the lathe anymore.

Brad


----------



## bosipipes

Both of mine are Atlas 
10x36- for pipe making
&
6x12-- for pipe stems and Pens


----------



## Neodon1

I have PSI vs unit.


----------



## RonInSpringTX

I got my first lathe the day my wife came home from the hospital after a 5 day stay from bariatric surgery!!! (We went to the horsepistol on the Monday that Katrina hit!! that was a crazy day!!) Anyway, first lathe was a Cummins, full size 4ft. They have sales around here a couple of times a year at a Lyons Club or similar, have a place set up for display, then you get your stuff off a trailer in the parking lot. I bought the display model (mistake) got it home, the tailstock turn handle was broke, no tool rest.  Oh well, it was only $100. I called them, sent me the parts right away. Cool, no problem, right? The only thing it has on the headstock is a 16tpi X 1" threaded shaft, no morse taper whatsoever!!  Well, got the right fittings from PSI finally, but the threaded fitting TO mandrel (after I made a dozen pens) seemed mis-milled. I made it work.  BUT, got my v.s.mini JET the following summer and never looked back.   LOVE THAT MACHINE!!!(sorry so long of a reply!!)


----------



## bosipipes

Top one is Atlas 10x36
bottom is Atlas 6x18


----------



## bradbn4

Odd looking lathe - I take it the Atlas is a metal lathe?

I have been thinking of getting a smaller metal lathe to make bushings, and other small metal items.  It seems that the first thing a person does with a metal lathe is to rip it down and rebuild it to get the necessary accuracy needed.

And to keep on topic - I started lathe work on a shopsmith - so that puts me in the other category.


----------



## LEAP

Rikon, love the ease of changing the belt position. No problems after two years.


----------



## MichaelS

UPS on Friday delivered a MicroLux 7"X 14" VSL. Cleaned and put it together Friday night. Have not tried it yet.


----------



## mitchm

Nova DVR-XP and love it, replaced a Jet 1236.

Mike


----------



## Modelmaker

I got an Excelsior from Rockler with a bed extensions.
Thing runs like a top. the only vibrations and noise happen when I forget to tight the mandrel nut[]


----------



## randyrls

> _Originally posted by bradbn4_
> 
> Odd looking lathe - I take it the Atlas is a metal lathe?
> 
> I have been thinking of getting a smaller metal lathe to make bushings, and other small metal items.  It seems that the first thing a person does with a metal lathe is to rip it down and rebuild it to get the necessary accuracy needed.



Brad;  I started on a ShopSmith too!  Thing built like a battleship.  Made in 1968 and I can still call and get parts for it!

The metal lathes made in China should be referred to as "partly assembled kits".  The other option is to pay 10 times as much for a lathe ready to go.  Of course I keep eye-balling my uncle's Clausing  (drool).  The chuck on that thing must be 12" across!  He also has a lathe he calls a South Bend-10 Heavy.


----------



## JayDevin

jet 1442


----------



## ctwxlvr

wilton


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

Vega 1596 and Jet 1442.


----------



## penspin

Record Power DML 24X/C, paid $75 for it on clearance at Woodcraft.  They had several and said they were new old stock and some had bad bearings.  Mine spun quietly with no vibrations, so I snapped it up.   I later learned that the head stock and tail stock didn't line up very well.  I managed to shim it up and get fairly close.


----------



## polarbear1

I have the Rikon and love it, I read on here about some with a Rikon was on his 5th belt he had to replace on his rikon so I purchased a spare, do not want to be without my lathe  for even a few days. It's been a year and a half and still have not changed to the spare belt.  I did fry the toggle switch and bent the spindle lock, rikon sent me a new one right away no, the service from the company is excellent. I am mostly surprised how good the bearings are, I have probably made 300-400 pens and over 100  bowls and other large items, some very heavy, odd shaped, and way out of balance, and it still runs true and smooth. For the horse power it's an awesome lathe and would recommend it to anyone starting out. I am starting to make larger items and need more horse power, and a larger swing, so I ordered the Laguna 18/47 it should be here within a week, I will keep my Rikon as a buffer and back-up lathe.


----------



## MobilMan

A Jet mini & a Grizzly 1495.  The Grizzly is one heck of a nice lathe, solid.  But I'm the 3rd owner & it's got some wear.  If I were to but new--I'd go for the 1495 again.  They sure don't need sandbagging.


----------



## bitshird

Just took delivery yesterday evening on a Steel City 60100, I cleaned the shipping grease, which was not thick and hard to get off like most Chinese machines, I haven't tried turning any thing yet, trying to figure what height would be safest and most convenient.
It seems like a well built machine, I checked the bedways for surface and parallel and was impressed.less than .002 deviation. it's 10 by 15 between centers, variable speed two ranges, 500-1350 and 1400-3800, I ran it at 500 for an hour last night then ran it at full speed for about 15 minutes, no vibration very smooth I guess the 1/2 hp will be OK for pens and someday small bowls or spindles.
Fortunately everything from my Jet Metal lathe also fits my wood lathe, as far as live centers, deqad centers and drill chucks, Now I have to get a wood chuck, like a Barracuda or Nova, and an Beal ER 32 which will also make it easy to turn bushings on my Jet. 
"just when I thought I was out, they dragged me back in"


----------



## laspringer

Delta Midi & Delta 46-715.

Alan


----------



## wicook

ShopSmith Mk V and a Delta Midi for me. I've been having problems keeping the tail stock on the ShopSmith lined up with the centre of the chuck that I've been using to hold my mandrels...so...I picked up the Delta midi last night on the way home. It didn't hurt my feelings when I noticed a set of 5 mini chisels included in a tool roll, either! I am just getting it set up, but it should eliminate my eccentricity problem...well, at least the one with the lathe...


----------



## brycej

General International 25-200


----------



## Kaspar

One of the _many_ nice things about living in Springfield, Missouri is that Grizzly's largest facility (when you combine the 150k sq. ft. showroom with the 300k sq.ft. warehouse) is just down the street from me.  

I love my little POJ Grizzly lathe and I have turned hundreds of pens, round and true, on it.  I will always use "Ursa Minor" for finishing pens because it has a true variable speed with no pulley changes.  But today I picked up this:





The intro price is nice, no shipping involved, and among its many excellent features it was made in an ISO 9001 standards factory (we'll see if that really means anything soon.) [}]  Just got it out of the box and it looks sweet.  I christened it "Ursa Major."


----------



## Russianwolf

Grizzly Full Sized G0462


----------



## rando81

Jet 1236 and mini-lathe from Grizzzly


----------



## MCSO5164

Steel City 60100


----------



## LEAP

Oneway and Rikon


----------



## hewunch

Shopfox


----------



## jharvey1309

Vicmarc VL300 Shortbed


----------



## altaciii

I have both a Ricon, and a PSI.  The PSI was my first then I bought the Ricon for my wife to have some turning time.  She is into renovating our home so that stays mostly idle.  It's a little nicer than the PSI but I find myself still turning on the original.  They both get the job done.


----------



## byounghusband

Looking to buy my 2nd JEET.  Just sold my 1014 and looking for a 1220...


----------



## RHossack

I have a Pioneer Maxum 10'' x 18'' Variable Speed Wood Lathe and a wilton vs midi.


----------



## Nick

*lathes*

I have a General 25-650M1 16" x 42"  I love it
Delta Midi
I have used the small Rikon at a pen turning demo at a school and saw no difference from my Delta.


----------



## OLDMAN5050

RIKON MINI AND HARBOUR FREIGHT 34706, RIKON IS SUPER AND THE OTHER LACKS POWER BUT OK


----------



## ehickey

Delta Midi - got it for a steal at a pawn shop.  Needless to say, I love it.  VS would be nice, but it's not killing me.


----------



## RichB

Rikon  easy to change belt


----------



## heinedan

Nova 1624-44 for me, and I love it!!!

Dan


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

I have a Mustard Monster, before that a 1236


----------



## wolftat

We have several Rikons and one Jet in the shop. The jet is great for being used as a dedicated buffer.


----------



## SamThePenMan

I originally learned on JET and Delta mini lathes. When I knew I was hooked I bought the PSI TurnCrafter Plus. It's been going for years now and almost no problems. First problem was my fault, I was turning something with a roughing gouge, it caught and skipped into the 4jaw chuck, slamming the tool down on to the far end of the larger tool rest it came with, snapping off the tool support from the post. Second problem was the original set screw for the extension of the tail stock. Recently though the roll pin that keeps the handle for the cam lock on the tail stock falls out every now and then. I actually took my soldiering iron to it (not a welder, some people get those two things mixed up) and put several drops of soldier where the roll pin goes and it seems to be working so far, though I haven't been turning much lately. 

Eventually I want to upgrade to the JET Vs (1014IVS), or if I'm going to go for a full size lathe, either powermatic, or the NOVA DVR XP. Thos that have a NOVA how do you like it?


----------

